# Now, this is just cool!



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bird's eye view of a QJet, 400 Pontiac, NHRA E/Stock automatic. :wink3:






Bear


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

SWEET!!!!! Me likey:smile3::smile3:


----------



## smboonejr (May 3, 2016)

Very cool look. Wonder what kind of camera they must have inserted through the filter to get that?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

smboonejr said:


> Very cool look. Wonder what kind of camera they must have inserted through the filter to get that?


The GTO is owned by a doctor who specializes in gastrointestinal disorders and he used his colonoscopy camera. Don't worry, he cleaned the camera real good before and after _the runs_......I mean the race. :smilielol:


----------

